# Durango?



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

So I asked this same question about the Explorer. Did anyone here cross-shop a Durango? If so, why did you end up choosing one or the other?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> So I asked this same question about the Explorer. Did anyone here cross-shop a Durango? If so, why did you end up choosing one or the other?


Atlas because one is a Chrysler product and the other isn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

Durango (used) was 10k cheaper so I wanted to buy one. Then I drove it.... That thing is bumpy as hell. Suspension too soft, I even got carsick. So I went for something a little more German (other option would be a Mazda, but the CX-9 third row was too small).


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> Atlas because one is a Chrysler product and the other isn’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

TWong1200 said:


> So I asked this same question about the Explorer. Did anyone here cross-shop a Durango? If so, why did you end up choosing one or the other?


Durango is way way way to narrow and longer.. we had one for 90 days.. it was the SRT- loved the speed and acceleration but seriously i could not afford to keep it full.. 

I love MOPAR but hands down win for the ATLAS - it was right size all round and interior is spacious.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the input, everyone. All very valuable, except for the snarky ones!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. All very valuable, except for the snarky ones!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To follow up on my snarky comment, Chrysler's are renowned for needing to be constantly worked on. If you want a brand new off the shelf project car, then maybe consider one. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

kain2thebrain said:


> To follow up on my snarky comment, Chrysler's are renowned for needing to be constantly worked on. If you want a brand new off the shelf project car, then maybe consider one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You know, the same could be said about the Atlas too. There are many complaints of issues on this forum so far. Of course, there are positives as well. You see and read the same thing on forums dedicated to competing cars as well.


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a 2011 BMW X5 Diesel, and loved everything about it except for the long term repair costs. I waited patiently for the Atlas (and was really hoping for a TDI, but alas...), as it ticked all the right boxes on paper. However, once I drove one, I was disappointed. I felt that it was too softly sprung, steering was too light, and the motor was uninspiring. And, there was more hard plastic in the interior than I liked. To me, it felt more Japanese than German.

I then took a new Durango R/T AWD for a drive, and was very, very surprised. The suspension felt buttoned down (not as much at the BMW), the steering had some heft and feedback (steering has a separate sport mode), the 5.7L V8 is a monster, and the ZF 8-speed transmission shifted quickly, and always seemed to be in the right gear (it also has paddle shifters). It also has a better finished interior, in my opinion. The $8,000 off sticker for just walking in the door, made it hard to pass up.

The Durango (and Jeep Grand Cherokee) are built on the last generation Mercedes ML/GL platforms, and this translates into the driving dynamics. Plus, I prefer a longitudinal drive train configuration with RWD bias on a vehicle this size.

My comments above apply only to the R/T, as it was the only model I considered. The R/T gets you a slightly lower ride height, a tighter suspension, bigger brakes, and of course the V8. I think the non-R/T versions are totally different animals (cushier, more appliance-like). The SRT, on the other hand, is an R/T on steroids.

Now, if VW would create a "GTI-like" version of the Atlas, with tangible performance enhancements, I would be looking at it again. In fact, if the Atlas had been available with a TDI engine, I may not have ever made it to the Dodge dealership.

So, it all depends on what you want in a vehicle. If you are cross shopping with Highlander, Explorer, Traverse, Pilot, I thing the Atlas is a winner. If you want any level of performance, take a look at the Durango R/T.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

brbutler said:


> I had a 2011 BMW X5 Diesel, and loved everything about it except for the long term repair costs. I waited patiently for the Atlas (and was really hoping for a TDI, but alas...), as it ticked all the right boxes on paper. However, once I drove one, I was disappointed. I felt that it was too softly sprung, steering was too light, and the motor was uninspiring. And, there was more hard plastic in the interior than I liked. To me, it felt more Japanese than German.
> 
> I then took a new Durango R/T AWD for a drive, and was very, very surprised. The suspension felt buttoned down (not as much at the BMW), the steering had some heft and feedback (steering has a separate sport mode), the 5.7L V8 is a monster, and the ZF 8-speed transmission shifted quickly, and always seemed to be in the right gear (it also has paddle shifters). It also has a better finished interior, in my opinion. The $8,000 off sticker for just walking in the door, made it hard to pass up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. The R/T is the model i'm eyeing. The power is appealing to me as well as the higher towing capacity as I have plans on getting a small travel trailer. Although an Atlas can probably tow it without a problem, having the buffer to get a larger trailer or just being able to do it more effortlessly is appealing to me. 

But on the flip side, the Durango is smaller inside.

I just need to get off my butt and go check them both out. New baby on the way in the coming weeks so time is scarce getting my house prepped. Luckily not in a huge rush so just been reading online a lot. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

kain2thebrain said:


> To follow up on my snarky comment, Chrysler's are renowned for needing to be constantly worked on. If you want a brand new off the shelf project car, then maybe consider one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


i have had many Chrysler products all last at least 10 yrs.. which is fine with me. 
besides many of my friends have had mini vans which went 220 000 KMs before dying
i have a jeep patriot 140 000KMs still going. 

there are many VWs that have issues and some not.. every brand has hit and misses.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Cross shop ? No two words. German engineering


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

I had a '14 Durango and kept it for 3 years (about 37K miles). It was the black top V6 limited. I wanted the RT but settled for the RT look and better MPG. I'm a Chrysler hater but love the look of the durango and the bang for buck.

It was a fantastic vehicle for the 3 years I owned it. Family of 5 so multiple road trips, weekend beach trips, daily driver etc... I don't own an atlas but drove it a couple times. Atlas is more refined and more tech. Durango is now 7 years old yet still ranks near the top for many reviewers. Part of that is likely due to the bang for buck factor I mentioned along with being rear drive, good towing, V8 option etc...


----------



## P8rolhead (May 7, 2018)

I had leased a 2015 Durango Citadel v6 and just purchased an Atlas. I used the Durango for several road trips and and towed 5' x 10' Uhaul trailers 4 times between Dallas and Kansas during my move and never had an issue in terms of power even though it was not the HEMI v8. I never had an issue during the 3 years I had it but when it was time to return it at the end of the lease I dind't want to purchase a Durango (probably would have leased one more) for the following reasons 
1. Build quality - For some reason I felt like the parts were not put together well. Irregular panel gaps both inside and out, at one time the driver side door panel came off when I tried closing the door.
2. The second row leg room was not great especially since we cannot slide the second row seats this was a major factor since my kids keep kicking the front seats which is really annoying and can be avoided by sliding them totally back in the Atlas.
3, Third row access with the car seats is not possible with the bench seats (with 2 car seats on), you will have to get the captain seats which we had but it makes the car a 6 seater another huge plus for the Atlas.
The Durango rides much higher than the Atlas and feels like a truck where as the Atlas almost feels like a car. Even though power wise I felt the Durango to be better but the pentasar v6 didn't feel refined it just didn't sound good (engine sound not exhaust), the Atlas feels much more refined and sounds sweet once it picks up speed.
In the end if you want more power and finer details of build quality do not annoy you, the Durango will be a great choice but if utility and refinement is your priority go for the Atlas.


----------



## BoosTT315 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've rented a Durango a few times and they just felt very sloppy/loose steering and overall cheap but did have some extra getup and go. We recently test drove a new explorer and loved it. Currently leasing a Passat R-line and planned on swapping to an Explorer next year due to feeling like VW has really started cheaping out on their vehicles. Literally day 1 with less than 10 miles on the Passat it wouldn't start so we had to have it towed to the dealership and wait another week for them to fix it, so we enjoyed a base model jetta...good times. Had an airbag issue, calipers sticking and bluetooth is awful. It's only got 18k miles. We've always owned VW and Audi's exclusively. For the same price as a cheaper Q5 model (which looks like a minivan now) you get the fully loaded explorer. So for the close to 50k price mark the Jag F-pace was awesome, but again we liked the explorer more due to the extra space. Good luck with your pick!


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Just test drove a Durango RT and must say that I was impressed. The truck was very solid and powerful, noticeably more powerful than the Atlas. The truck also felt really big. Steering felt good and precise. Overall comfort in the Durango was fantastic. The seats were awesome. The center stack was great too. Great "Beats" sound system too.

I do admit that the Atlas drove better, more car-like and not as high off of the ground than the Durango. The Atlas was also noticeably more roomy than the Durango. 

Explorer and Traverse are next. From there, I may want to head back to the VW dealer to check out the Atlas one more time.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

I am the original owner of an 06 Durango slt. Just over 115k. Love my truck! :thumbup:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Going to be honest, i didn't realize Dodge was still making the Durango....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

trbochrg said:


> Going to be honest, i didn't realize Dodge was still making the Durango....


It is definitely long in the tooth as it is in its technically second refresh, but you can lease an SRT durango for $699/month (36 months) with $3999 down. That is a damn deal when Atlases are leasing in the $800-900 range for an SEL-p.

Mind you the SRT isn't exactly a cross shop, but it is damn fast with 475hp. And it is nice that the durango offers the bluray/HDMI RSE that the atlas is desperately needing.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

The Durango is the macho looking mid size that checks off a lot of boxes (looks, bang for buck etc). But in 2018 I think it's aging a bit (Like a sequoia).


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

ice4life said:


> It is definitely long in the tooth as it is in its technically second refresh, but you can lease an SRT durango for $699/month (36 months) with $3999 down. That is a damn deal when Atlases are leasing in the $800-900 range for an SEL-p.


I know you are bitter about the virtual cockpit issues you had in your SEL Premium, but that math is off. At least here in Northern California, an SEL Premium would lease for about the same numbers you cite for the SRT Durango. Should be under $700/mo with $4k down.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Gromicide said:


> But in 2018 I think it's aging a bit (Like a sequoia).


Seriously! I noticed my friend's 2016 Sequoia Platinum still has halogen headlights. That design is in its 12th year now. I'm not big on having the latest and greatest, but who wants to spend $60k on a new car with old technology?


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Seriously! I noticed my friend's 2016 Sequoia Platinum still has halogen headlights. That design is in its 12th year now. I'm not big on having the latest and greatest, but who wants to spend $60k on a new car with old technology?


I couldn’t agree more. Otherwise it would definitely be a candidate for me. There’s also no smart key for any trim level!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

I ended up buying an Atlas this past weekend and am so glad that I did. Way more spacious and the weird thing is, the power that I initially thought was missing during my initial Atlas test drive, was not missing when i drove it the second time around. Even now a day later while running errands around town, it feels plenty peppy for what it is.


----------



## prenvw (Mar 1, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> I ended up buying an Atlas this past weekend and am so glad that I did. Way more spacious and the weird thing is, the power that I initially thought was missing during my initial Atlas test drive, was not missing when i drove it the second time around. Even now a day later while running errands around town, it feels plenty peppy for what it is.


You may already know this, the "sport" mode is very useful if you need quick acceleration or pass on the high way. The "S" transmission however doesn't stick after restart the engine but easily accessible with the shifter. I now have a habit to shift it right after I pull out my driveway. I couldn't notice much fuel efficiency lost since I mostly drive locally


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

prenvw said:


> You may already know this, the "sport" mode is very useful if you need quick acceleration or pass on the high way. The "S" transmission however doesn't stick after restart the engine but easily accessible with the shifter. I now have a habit to shift it right after I pull out my driveway. I couldn't notice much fuel efficiency lost since I mostly drive locally


I know you can do this if you have 4motion, not sure for FWD, but if you set sport mode via the driving mode button instead of by pulling the ahift knob, it will remember your settings. Even better you can assign a custom mode if you want say normal HVAC but sport shifting and steering. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## prenvw (Mar 1, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> I know you can do this if you have 4motion, not sure for FWD, but if you set sport mode via the driving mode button instead of by pulling the ahift knob, it will remember your settings. Even better you can assign a custom mode if you want say normal HVAC but sport shifting and steering.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It does not remember the "S" mode for transmission. You will see the "D" in the upper right corner of the little display behind the wheel after you restart the car (even the you set the sport mode using the round button).


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

My wife drives a 2014 Citadel with AWD and the 5.7 Hemi, while I drive a 3.6 VR6 4Motion CC.

The Dodge is pretty good for the money. The 5.7 Hemi makes great power, and sounds almost as nice as my VR6. The cabin is very quiet and no pops or creaks.

What I noticed was that it was one of only few AWD SUV's of this class that offered a longitudinal engine and drive line (RWD, but front wheels kick in when needed).

Add to that, the HEMI-powered Durango's get and actual German-built ZF 8 speed transmission while the 3.6 pentastar durangos get a made-in-the-USA-under license-of-ZF, 8 speed transmission.

Also add to that, the platform that underpins the Durango, actually came to be during the Daimler partnership. It shares its DNA with the Benz M and GL class SUVs. So, for the folks claiming German engineering makes the decision easy, the Hemi Durango has a fair amount of German engineering baked into it.

Having said all that, the Durango is 8 model years deep in its current iteration, although a facelift occurred in 2014 model year - so its a bit long in the tooth while the Atlas is fresh and new. For us the Durango is a solid performer and we like it.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Honestly, if you're going to regularly tow a travel trailer the Durango is a far better choice. There is a reason the tow capacities are so different. In fact for towing I equate the Durango with 1/2 class pickups. The Atlas, explorer are light towing at best. Passenger tires, low payload (relative to Durango) and softer suspensions.

But if you don't tow then all the other comments above have merit.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Durango/Grand Cherokee both check the same boxes for me. Great looking, masculine, RWD based vehicles available with big V8 engines. They also have the same cons, which is dated styling, cheap interiors, FCA reliability/repuation/issues without the long warranty to back it up. Granted the Atlas certainly goes cheap on the interior.. but the size and "newness" of the vehicle makes it more desirable to me than the Durango or GC. The 6yr/72K bumper 2 bumper was the icing on the deal.


----------

